# Gigging for flounders



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I and a friend would like to gig for flounders around Galveston and Freeport. I haven't done flounder gigging before. If you have rooms for flounder gigging greenies, we can share gas and bring foods and beers . Thanks.


----------



## FlounderP (Jul 4, 2008)

*floundering*

I have a boat & equip set up for floundering and go out of chocolate.I've seen your posts on here so thats why im responding.Its a full moon this weekend and nice Im going offshore sunday.If you are interested in going some other time private message me and i'll give you my phone number

Jeff


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

FlounderP said:


> I have a boat & equip set up for floundering and go out of chocolate.I've seen your posts on here so thats why im responding.Its a full moon this weekend and nice Im going offshore sunday.If you are interested in going some other time private message me and i'll give you my phone number
> 
> Jeff


pm sent


----------

